# Model Law Engineer Certification Process



## Timewalker (Jul 13, 2009)

Could a Model Law Engineer or PE shed some light on the NCEES' certification process? ...Does this process really simplify the Comity application process with the other 49 states? How was the certification process like? Difficult Requirements? Hurdles? :construction:

Please feel free to add any comment or advice related to the Model Law Engineer topic. Thanks for your comments and advice.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't have an NCEES record or certificate number but I'm thinking of getting one just to have. There is an application fee and a maintenance fee associated with maintaining your file.

The application is very similar to the PE application. Basically the NCEES maintains a file of your professional education, experience, and references that they will certify as correct and valid. That way if you apply to a state for comity, that state can simply get your file from NCEES and not have to check the validity of your experience, call your references, etc. independently. Participating states have agreed to use NCEES as a third-party impartial body to confirm that your experience and test results are real.

FWIW, I know that the state of MA REQUIRES an NCEES record from anyone applying for a license by comity.

Hope that helps.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 14, 2009)

Timewalker said:


> Could a Model Law Engineer or PE shed some light on the NCEES' certification process? ...Does this process really simplify the Comity application process with the other 49 states? How was the certification process like? Difficult Requirements? Hurdles? :construction: Please feel free to add any comment or advice related to the Model Law Engineer topic. Thanks for your comments and advice.


Search these forums for "NCEES Record" - we've written about this a bit in the last year or so. I established a record because I didn't want to have to chase down references if/when I decide to apply for license in another state by comity. All-in-all, I don't understand why it's so expensive to just hold on to a record, but the concept makes a lot of sense to me. I say have at...

Oh, and note it won't work in all 50 states (and however many territories we have these days).


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 14, 2009)

Timewalker,

I have an NCEES record. It is a nice thing to have. It can really help you with the application proccess when getting other licenses via comity.

The application proccess is somewhat difficult. (At least for me) I believe that it took me a whole 2 months to complete the application.

I hope this helps you get a start.


----------



## Timewalker (Jul 14, 2009)

kevo_55 &amp; IlPadrino, thanks for your inputs....

kevo_55, if you don't mind me asking, what was difficult for you about the 2-month MLE appl. process? Can you get into some of the details? How expensive is ($?) it to have or maintain a record with NCEES? ...I appreciate your sincere reply...


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 14, 2009)

Timewalker said:


> kevo_55 &amp; IlPadrino, thanks for your inputs....


You're welcome... and did you search the forums? NCEES Records Program is a good place to start.


----------



## Timewalker (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks IlPadrino....I had searched for NCEES record with no luck, but now thanks to you, I did find info under your suggestion NCEES record program...I intend to read it soon for valuable tips... :reading: I'm still looking forward to kevo_55's reply and feedback...no rush intended for kevo_55 though.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 14, 2009)

^^Timewalker,

The hardest part about the record application for me was that I had to account for ALL of my working experience. Of course, they may have changed it by now.

I had to account for my working experience in high school, college, and in professional life all without any gaps. It was no picnic.

I would still search around EB.com like IlPadrino had suggested. There is a lot of really good info here.


----------



## Timewalker (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks kevo_55, I'll read up on related topics...

In your case, how expensive is it ($?) to have or maintain a record with NCEES?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 14, 2009)

It only was $100 for me. I just signed up right after passing.

I think it is something like $25 per year to maintain it. For all of the trouble, it was and is well worth it.


----------



## Timewalker (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks kevo_55 for your kind reply...it also seems to me like it's well worth it to maintain a record with NCEES...


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 14, 2009)

Timewalker said:


> Thanks kevo_55, I'll read up on related topics...In your case, how expensive is it ($?) to have or maintain a record with NCEES?


Shite... you have visited the NCEES Record website, right?



```
Record renewal

Record renewal notification and information will be e-mailed to you once every year, beginning 1 year after your Record is first established:

•Engineers &amp; Land Surveyors

    * Annual Renewal Fee: $25
    * Once we receive and process your renewal, we will send you an updated wallet card.
    * Reinstating and reactivating an inactive Record is $25 per year of inactivity, not to exceed $125.
    * Reference Update form(s): Distribute to your reference. He/she must complete the form and send it directly to NCEES.
    * Employment Update form: Distribute to your employer. He/she must complete the form and send directly to NCEES. You are only required to submit an engineering/surveying employment update form if you have changed employments.
```


----------



## Timewalker (Jul 14, 2009)

IlPadrino, you're watching this thread like a hawk! ...but, no problem, thanks for the additional info and for your unrelenting contribution...


----------

